# Oopsie Litter



## Jemma.Rats (Jun 17, 2018)

The rescue my "three boys" are from didn't know how to properly sex rats and all three rats I got were labeled as castrated males. That wasn't the case apparently as on Friday we found out that Ollie (Now Olive) gave birth to 9 babies on Thursday night. We don't know which rat dad is. Milo and Casper have been separated from Olive and she's such a good mom! She's been taking amazing care of them. We're planning on keeping all babies. Can't believe we went from 3 to 12 rats in under a month


----------



## Splat (Jun 19, 2018)

*Wow!*

It’s amazing how quickly your pet rat population can go up isn’t it😂 best of luck with the babies! (They look adorable by the way)


----------



## Phoene (Dec 21, 2017)

So cute!


----------



## mvZD (Feb 26, 2017)

That’s awesome that you’re keeping all of them! I only kept about half of my accidental litter, and at the time I was worried that was too much, but I always wish I would have kept all of them!


----------



## Jemma.Rats (Jun 17, 2018)

Haha sometimes I do think that it's too much but we have the time and money for it so we figured why not! I also couldn't stand the thought of having to split siblings up. The babies opened up their eyes today as well and it proved even more how it's 1000% worth while to keep them all when they're older. Seeing them grow up is such an amazing experience I definitely don't want to miss out on.


----------



## Phoene (Dec 21, 2017)

Can we see more pictures?


----------

